# Do You Still Cook The Same Dishes Your Mother Cooked?



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2017)

Maybe one or two, or many of the same dinners? I still make my mom's meatloaf and _baked_ mac & cheese. 

What old-time recipes do you still enjoy?


----------



## Myquest55 (Sep 7, 2017)

Your post just caught my eye.  I DO make a number of dishes that my mother used to make and a couple of recipes from my Grandmothers'.  I still love my mother's meatloaf, her turkey stuffing and her Skillet Ziti is a HUGE favorite.  My favorite comfort food would be her Tuna fish and Noodles.  A lot of her recipes were published in their church cookbook so I have them marked and can pass them on.  I occasionally make my Grandmother's Kuchen (German coffee cake) and my Dutch Grandma's Kraasilingen (Figure 8 cookies)


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 7, 2017)

Yes I do, as well as my Grandmothers' dishes. Both of them served plain foods so it is more in the preparation and what goes with what. I do make many of their deserts. My Grandma made delicious sugar cookies. My Moms fruit cake was the best. Some things I don't have a recipe for and can't seem to duplicate . My Grandmother  made ice tea that was so good. Such a simple thing but I can't make it taste the same, also her spaghetti sauce which even my Mom couldn't duplicate. She was Czech through and through but she sure could make a great sauce.


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 7, 2017)

Yes, sure do.  Anytime anyone in house was sick, Mom made her special potato soup and it's still my 'go to' meal when I don't feel well.  My kids grew up on her baked macaroni and cheese recipe and still ask me to make it.  After she died, the only thing of hers that my sisters and I argued (friendly) over was her recipe box full of hand-written.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 7, 2017)

I make my gramma's fruitcake, as did my mother. Family spice cake also. They were salt and pepper cooks, I found most of  their regular cooking bland for my taste.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes but it is hard to get some of the old recipes to come out the way I remember them.

Soft molasses cookies made with bacon fat were always a big hit when I was growing up, these days I don't use enough bacon in a year to make a batch of cookies.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 8, 2017)

In a way I do, because whatever I cook from scratch is simple---either boiled or fried.   However on special occasions, my mother would make a pizza from scratch from a recipe she got from my aunt, who got it from an Italian lady she worked with.  It is really good and unusual, more like a tomato and sausage pie, no cheese. I used to make that occasionally long ago. Difficult to cut the recipe down because it uses yeast crust, and way too much work, for something I shouldn't be eating anyway.  LOL


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes of course if you cook for yourself.  We all remember the dishes we grew up with and loved.

That gets carried over from generation to generation.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2017)

Not really, my mother ..and if she was here today would admit it...was a dreadful cook. Everything she cooked was as plain as could be... or it was out of a tin or a packet...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2017)

Myquest55 said:


> Your post just caught my eye.  I DO make a number of dishes that my mother used to make and a couple of recipes from my Grandmothers'.  I still love my mother's meatloaf, her turkey stuffing and her Skillet Ziti is a HUGE favorite.  My favorite comfort food would be her Tuna fish and Noodles.  A lot of her recipes were published in their church cookbook so I have them marked and can pass them on.  I occasionally make my Grandmother's Kuchen (German coffee cake) and my Dutch Grandma's Kraasilingen (Figure 8 cookies)



Myquest oh yes, I forgot about the tuna-noodle casserole and the turkey stuffing. I no longer make the tuna noodle since my grandson who lives here, would rather poke his eye with a sharp stick than eat tuna. And I have to watch carbs.

The stuffing was a simple  bread-celery-onion with sage or Bell's Seasoning. To us, nothing compares, Lol. I think many people are loyal to Mom's stuffing/dressing with their turkeys. I don't care about the stuffing carbs!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 8, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Yes but it is hard to get some of the old recipes to come out the way I remember them.
> 
> Soft molasses cookies made with bacon fat were always a big hit when I was growing up, these days I don't use enough bacon in a year to make a batch of cookies.


 I had the same problem with some of the older recipes as well. I noticed that the cans or ingredients are different than years ago. My Mom made a tomato soup cake, it tasted like a nice moist spice cake. Back then it was a chore just to get the tomato soup out of the can it was so thick. Today it pours out. The cake wasn't the same and I think that is why.


----------



## Temperance (Sep 8, 2017)

My mother was an excellent cook.  Two dishes I make are Pot Roast and Vegetable Beef Soup.  Both are delicious on a cold day.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes, mostly at Christmas time.


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 9, 2017)

Since retiring I've been learning how to become a better cook. I remember meals we had growing up but I don't know how she made them. So I go online to see if I can find something close and try it out.


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 9, 2017)

My mother was an amazing, global cook as well as a superb hostess. I picked up her love of different cuisines and for a number of years gave classic dinner parties.

I still enjoy cooking on an occasional basis but I frankly prefer dining out. We have easy access to cuisines unknown when I was growing up - Ethiopian, Issan, Lithuanian, Nepalese, Lombardian/Milanese, Burmese, Cuban, Peruvian, Modernist, et.al. - all of which we delight in trying. If it were up to me I'd probably stop cooking at home completely, LOL.

There are certain things I make at home simply because I don't think restaurants do a good enough job. A classic French omelet, for example - browned edges or spots are _verboten _in my book - or a chicken-fried steak (which is probably the only dish that is precisely as my mother made it). However, the latter is so bad for health I make it rarely [smile]. Oh, and French baked caramel custard, so delicate it can't be unmolded.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 9, 2017)

Mine was an awful cook.  One of the little enjoyments I have these days is making long-ago recipes the correct way, and noticing how they're supposed to taste.  Main examples are casseroles and pasta.  
One that was good both then and now, though, is pot roast-  although I use a crockpot.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 9, 2017)

Lethe200 said:


> My mother was an amazing, global cook as well as a superb hostess. I picked up her love of different cuisines and for a number of years gave classic dinner parties.
> 
> I still enjoy cooking on an occasional basis but I frankly prefer dining out. We have easy access to cuisines unknown when I was growing up - Ethiopian, Issan, Lithuanian, Nepalese, Lombardian/Milanese, Burmese, Cuban, Peruvian, Modernist, et.al. - all of which we delight in trying. If it were up to me I'd probably stop cooking at home completely, LOL.
> 
> There are certain things I make at home simply because I don't think restaurants do a good enough job. A classic French omelet, for example - browned edges or spots are _verboten _in my book - or a chicken-fried steak (which is probably the only dish that is precisely as my mother made it). However, the latter is so bad for health I make it rarely [smile]. Oh, and French baked caramel custard, so delicate it can't be unmolded.



You live in a city known for great and diverse cuisine! And you can also cook it- best of both worlds, Lethe200.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 9, 2017)

I still cook things my mother used to make; some of them I can't make come out quite the same as she did, though.  She made wonderful green tomato pickles and try as I might, I can't get them anywhere as good as she made.  There must be something I'm missing and I've pretty much given up on it.


----------

